# Adolph's Meat Tenderizer



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

As if it wasn't enough to have had one poop eater (I broke Kubrick of that habit, happily enough), I had to get another, LOL! Hitchcock will eat his poop whenever he can and I'm really trying to break him of this nasty habit especially as he doesn't only eat his own, he goes for Kubrick's too uke:... you'd think he'd be sick of all the tooth brushing :brushteeth:, but he actually enjoys that! 

I tried the pineapple (both crushed and juice) for four weeks (on both their food as Hitch goes for Kubrick's poop as well) and nothing... so I'm moving onto Adolph's Meat Tenderizer based on a previous recommendation. My question is how much of it to give? I know someone said to "sprinkle" it on the food, but how much is a sprinkle? I just want to make sure I'll be giving enough and at the same time not too much. Could someone who used it please let me know?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry Lina, I can't help with your question but don't ya just hate these thrifty little re-cyclers? I feel for you but I know you will fix it. 
Carole


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hitch that is Nasty, Nasty stuff you crazy boy.

I have never heard of using Adolph's Meat Tenderizer, keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina,
My vet's old vet associate(does that make sense?) was who recommended it to me for Quincy. Adolph's meat tenderizer has the same ingredients acoording to him,as the expensive products put out on the market specially for that,I assume Deter,etc. He told me to sprinkle it on his food. I think it was about 1/4th of a teaspoon on a 1 cup bowl of kibble. It was my understanding at the time that it was not harmful to the pup,has no msg, so you could adjust accordingly. That vet (who was an associate to my vet) no longer comes to my vet's office and (I work there now),as we have a different young small animal vet instead----or I would ask to clarify for you. It did work for Quincy,and for the most part we have no trouble now,though occasionally a poop is irrestibleuke:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much, Julie! I usually feed half that so I'll use about 1/8 of a teaspoon for Kubrick and maybe a little less for Hitchcock. I really hope it helps and will update this thread if it does!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It does take a little while Lina. I think in a couple weeks you should start seeing some results....at least I hope so. :thumb:


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

I have stray cats that come into my yard and poop and Buttons loves to eat it! (Ewwwww!) I was just walking with her in the park and she went for the goose poop too, but didn't eat it. I don't think she has eaten her own poop but you never know. I never heard about the Adolph's Meat Tenderizer solution. Great idea!

Lina - I hope it works soon so you don't have to scrub little Hitchcock's teeth every time But I did kind of giggle when I read that, especially since he likes that too - what a little character! Poor thing! See you all at Laurie's house!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread as I have this problem now too. Pineapple does not seem to do the trick for Mochi either.... I'll have to try the meat tenderizer next.

I think the worst part is that I stream her over the internet and when I'm in class I can see her eat and play with her poop.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lotus, ewww, that's gross! Make sure if you do get the meat tenderizer that you only get the Adolph's as the other brands have MSG, which is not good for your dog.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This is about the only thing I haven't tried. Please let me know if it works. I have tried the pineapple, Forbid and one other. I have now moved on the SEP. I don't have much hope for it that it will work, but I am going to keep trying. 

Lina, I knew Dugan and Hitch looked a lot alike, but they seem to have similar likes too:brick:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yikes! Another poo eater? I feel for you Lina. uke: Marley is a poo eater too. I've tried pineapple, hot sauce and For-bid, "leave-it", "drop-it", *sigh....tooth brush and face wash. No luck here. My best bet is to pick everyone's up ASAP, but that's not always possible.  Today Rufus had a little bit clinging to his long hair and Marley got it. He DID "drop-it" when asked but still ewwww. I hope the Adolphs works for you. I never did try that one. If it works for you, I may be tempted to try it here.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Good luck, Lina! Let us know if the Adolphs does the trick!

Scout is gradually getting better about the poop-eating -- no dietary additives, just us telling him NO when we catch him. As a puppy, he'd run out there and gobble up all of Lincoln's poo in a split second. Now, he'll saunter out there, nibble at one piece, and he's usually done (or he'll bring it inside). Much slower, so it is much easier to catch him and reprimand him. Of course, whenever I see Lincoln go out, I watch him to see if he's making anything, so that has drastically cut down on the opportunity for poo-eating.

The pineapple juice worked great on getting Scout to stop eating his _own _poo. But Lincoln's poo is tastier, I guess.....:suspicious:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Meat tenderizer.....wow....I love this thread because I have a poop eater too (Evye)...so far she has not eaten Bentley's but she sure does a good job sniffing it and I know any day now, it will be ingested. She sure does love her own though !!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Mimi eats her poop too... and others! Gross! I just started using meat tenderizer based on the recommendation of friend that used to work at a vet's office. I just picked one up and will go check the MSG in it. Thanks Lina for getting us started on talking about this nasty little habit.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't have any advice (poop eating is the ONE thing Marble didn't do), but good luck, and I hope you can nip that little habit soon.
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I just looked up Adolph's and it has sea salt, papaya extract, and natural sugar. The only thing I didn't like was the 380 mg. of salt per 1/4 t. That's right much salt, so you might want to start with 1/8 t. at first. Maybe it's the papaya!

I guess the doggies don't like their poo tenderized ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, so have we determined 1/8 tsp will be safe (and hopefully effective?)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's it Carolina! Agate is banned from emailing & texting her brother. Agate was out back and I saw her pick up someone's poop so I opened the door to call her to drop it and she cheerfully came bounding to me with it still in her mouth. Where's the fainting smiley?


----------

